# Fish curled up at bottom?



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

I have a divided 10 gallon tank that's portioned in 3. I only have 2 of my boys in there now because the other one is being treated for what I think is Dropsy. The two who remain in the tank had some slime on them but I started doing more water changes and it looked like it went away. And all my parameters test normal. Well off a sudden my one boy is just curling up and literally laying on the bottom on his side. If I put a net in there to provoke him he jumps off and darts all around and swims fast. He doesn't look sick and he's swimming just fine but all he does unless I scare him is lie on his side on the bottom. Is this a problem? Also he's breathing really heavily and I haven't seen him go up for air.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hmm. I'd probably get him out and into his own QT tank where you can lower the water level. That way he can come up to the surface to breathe easier. Have you just done a water change in the last half hour? If so, you could possibly have forgotten water conditioner. I've done that before. And how is the water temp?

And are you sure your boy isn't just sleeping?


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

I did a water change yesterday and I remembered conditioner. And I don't have an extra heater because I've already got my other boy in a a QT tank  The water temp is around 70-72 I know it's cold and I used to have a 25 watt heater and upgraded to a 100 watt heater and that's still the warmest it gets. And yeah he's not just sleeping. He's breathing really really heavy and is literally lying down on the gravel. He's never done this. He was absolutly fine this morning when I fed him and acted like normal. And the other fish in the tank is absolutly fine.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

That's so strange. Can you float him in a cup in the 10g? I'm worried that whatever he has might be passed to the other fish. Also, I think he needs to be close to the surface to breathe. 

My usual recommendation for this kind of behavior is epsom salt, 1-3 tsps per gallon, but I don't know. The heavy breathing is worrisome. It sounds almost like some kind of poisoning. My best advice is to do another water change and see if that helps, just in case something somehow got in the water. Check the tank for any unusual smells that might indicate a heater is broken or some silicone is leaking or anything like that.


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

I can float him in a cup if I turn the filter off. Because when I redid the tank and floated him in a cup to get him used to the water the filter drew him closer and almost sank him so should I try that along with a water change?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, I would. If need be, you could try taping the cup to the tank rim. I know what you mean, I usually try not to float either because the cups sink. But I'm worried about him being able to breathe.


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm just worried about leaving it overnight. I could put my QT'D fish back in the ten gallon but idk if he's ready yet.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Tape the cup with lowered water level to the side of the tank, and you wont have to worry about it. Try to get a working heater asap, because 72 is MUCH too cold as you know.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Try both for a short time, to see if he shows any improvement with the water being different. If he doesn't . . . how cold would you say your house got?


Edit: Oh. That cold. Yeah, my next suggestion was to leave him in the cup but it will get way too cold. 

Another option is to get a net and put him in the net. Tape or weight the handle so that he stays near the surface but suspended in the net.


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

My heater is a brand new 100 watt heater. I'm sure it'll be fine in the summer but in the winter my house stays around 50 degrees. But I can't keep shelling out money for heaters when they're only gonna get the temp to 72. But they've been living in that for over a year now and been fine. I ended up cupping him and rubber banding the cup to the side of the tank via one of the clips that keeps the dividers on. Every once in a while he jolts up to grab air and then floats back down.


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

And actually I lied. Idk why I kept thinking it was 72. It's about 76. Still not great but...


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Wrap a blanket around three sides of the tank, that is what I have to do for mine. It will help the heater work more efficiently.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Okay, that sounds like it'll work. If you can, mix up 1 gallon of dechlorinated water with 1 tsp of epsom salt. Fill his cup with that. I'm hoping it helps regulate his system, maybe helps him expel whatever may be bothering him (poo, parasites, gas, whatever). 

I know, heaters are so darn expensive. Times like this I wish bettas were coldwater fish like goldfish or koi.


----------

